# Recieved a Conditional Offer for P/T



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

The Town of Ashland has sent me a conditional offer ... The next step has begun... a lot sooner than I thought it would actually... I've only been an AUX for a year now... 

Just wanted to share my news... thanks for listening...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Congrats Mike! Keep your butt in-line and you'll be off to the academy in no time.


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks Gil 

Some people think I'm crazy for making a career change now... but I can't wait till be in the mix full-time....  

Thanks again!
Mike


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Good job Mike! What academy will you be attending? If you're looking at Plymouth, I'll see you there.


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

CapeCodPolice said:


> Good job Mike! What academy will you be attending? If you're looking at Plymouth, I'll see you there.


No academy for me... it's a Perminant Intermittent position... I completed the R/I Academy out of Waltham last summer...

Good luck in Plymouth!!!


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

"Way to go Idaho" :t:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Congrats to you Michael-remember your place on the food chain. Mouth shut, ears &amp; eyes open etc. If your views or alliances are questioned such as Union affiliation or outlooks on certain co-workers etc., state you don't really know enough about the subject and don't take any position just yet. The time will come when it will be your duty to speak out about certain issues, but for now, LIE LOW. (I know you are aware of all of this-you seem like a smart kid.) Good Luck.40. 8)


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

40th MPOC#309 said:


> Congrats to you Michael-remember your place on the food chain. Mouth shut, ears & eyes open etc. If your views or alliances are questioned such as Union affiliation or outlooks on certain co-workers etc., state you don't really know enough about the subject and don't take any position just yet. The time will come when it will be your duty to speak out about certain issues, but for now, LIE LOW. (I know you are aware of all of this-you seem like a smart kid.) Good Luck.40. 8)


I understand where you're coming from... and believe me... if the last year as an Aux has taught me anything... it's to understand my place on the food chain... 

Thanks everyone...


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

mv577 said:


> I understand where you're coming from... and believe me... if the last year as an Aux has taught me anything... it's to understand my place on the food chain...


Yeah its fun being chum for the sharks. Mike now you get to be the guppy.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

congratulations Mike :thumbup: - is Ashland civil service ? seems like becoming an auxillary officer is a great way to get appointed to being a part time officer. where i work we have no auxillary or part time officers but it is my understanding that most departments that do, appoint the part timers to full time when a vacancy occurs. good luck !!


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

jimbo said:


> congratulations Mike :thumbup: - is Ashland civil service ? seems like becoming an auxillary officer is a great way to get appointed to being a part time officer. where i work we have no auxillary or part time officers but it is my understanding that most departments that do, appoint the part timers to full time when a vacancy occurs. good luck !!


Thanks Jimbo... 

Yup Ashland is Civil Service... go figure... :wink:

The Auxiliary Program in Wayland is top notch and has been a great place for me to start out... Any training / experience I have that may have helped in determining the outcome of my interview w/ APD I owe to them.... :thumbup:

Some may have mixed feelings about Aux Officers... but for someone truly wanting to start a career into Law Enforcement it's a perfect place to start... Just as long as you don't step on any shoes and "remember your place on the food chain"  the full timers I have met are more then willing to help and train you...

BTW... WAPD is accepting applications for Aux Officers... check out our website for more information

Wayland Auxiliary Police

Mike


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm originally from Natick, and I can back what Mike is saying... Wayland is one of, if not the Best Auxiliary to join. They are an Elite unit when it comes to aux. They are active and receive some pretty interesting training. A GREAT place to start building an LE career.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

mv577 said:


> BTW... WAPD is accepting applications for Aux Officers... check out our website for more information


Mike gotta agree with you. Aux is a great place for those who are serious about being officers. You recieve a lot of training, and learn the "stuff" they don't teach in the academies.

But since Mike is trying to recruit a replacement or two for him, Let me sleaze in here also and line one up for me...

If Wayland is to far south for you come to the *Haverhill Auxiliary Police Department*
Application available On line @:HAPD.

:twisted: Sorry Mike I had to! :twisted:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

congrats bro! as i sit here in the middle east, waiting to come home i like reading posts like yours- it keepsw me motivated and look forward to coming home!!! good luck!


----------



## 82PSTSB (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey everyone, I was just looking at both of those websites, wayland and haverhill, and I noticed that it said haverhill aux carries after four month porb. period and after qualifying w/the dept. firearms instructor and completion of mcjta. Is the training academy they send you to the R/I, or do they just send you to different inservice trainings? And how does wayland work? Is that the R/I academy? Im just looking to get a foot in the door and gain some experience, and it seems that auxiliary is the way to go since not many depts are hiring/sponsoring for the R/I in my area. Thanks in advance for all your help.

Jeff


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

EOD1 said:


> congrats bro! as i sit here in the middle east, waiting to come home i like reading posts like yours- it keepsw me motivated and look forward to coming home!!! good luck!


Thank you Sir!!!! and thank you for keeping my country free so that I can pursue this dream... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Stay safe friend... and thank you again..


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

jeff53339 said:


> Hey everyone, I was just looking at both of those websites, wayland and haverhill, and I noticed that it said haverhill aux carries after four month porb. period and after qualifying w/the dept. firearms instructor and completion of mcjta. Is the training academy they send you to the R/I, or do they just send you to different inservice trainings? And how does wayland work? Is that the R/I academy? Im just looking to get a foot in the door and gain some experience, and it seems that auxiliary is the way to go since not many depts are hiring/sponsoring for the R/I in my area. Thanks in advance for all your help.
> 
> Jeff


Hi Jeff... In Wayland you have to go through firearms training and pass the standard MCJTC Firearms Qualification... Wayland will not let you out on the road until so... It is set up through the department of course... and shot at their outdoor range in town... Our program ran for 6 weeks I believe... we did numerous drills and qualifications... low light, no light etc... MCJTC qual, MDOC qual, shotgun etc...

At the time you apply for WAPD you need to have your Class A LTC... or possibly in the middle of obtaining it... but that you'd have to clarify with them..

Good luck!!!

Mike


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

I can also vouch for the Wayland Aux. I spent roughly six months with them prior to being hired part-time in another town. My time there was truly well spent.

Ryan


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Just got back from my PAT... all set... should be anytime now  

Ummm dats it... just excited to be through it all... thanks for listening 8)


----------



## MassAcademyXO (Jun 1, 2004)

*Wayland Aux PD*

I have been researching various Auxiliary programs over the past several months and I have to say that Wayland definitely comes across as "high speed, low drag". Very professional. Very well trained. Very pro-active.


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Wayland Aux PD*



MassAcademyXO said:


> I have been researching various Auxiliary programs over the past several months and I have to say that Wayland definitely comes across as "high speed, low drag". Very professional. Very well trained. Very pro-active.


Agreed sir... and thank you for the comments... I'm not sure of your current status but the WAPD is accepting applications.... see my post here concerning application specifics:

Auxiliary Police Officer - Wayland Auxiliary Police


----------



## MassAcademyXO (Jun 1, 2004)

I am undergoing the application process currently and am fortunate enough to have just had my interview last week.Looking forward to the results. Seemed like a great group of Officers. Now all I can do is wait...


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Keep your head up and stay squared away at all times (on or off duty). Do you know if anyone on your PD is waiting for the SP academy, if so it won't be long before your on full-time. Good Luck with your career choice. =D>


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Mike, How goes all on APD? 

Watch out for dispatcher, soon to be Officer, Byron... crazy fella..lol

Just started working part-time again myself.. got appointed last week and started working this week.


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

MARINECOP said:


> Keep your head up and stay squared away at all times (on or off duty). Do you know if anyone on your PD is waiting for the SP academy, if so it won't be long before your on full-time. Good Luck with your career choice. =D>


Thanks for the advice and the luck... 

I do not know of anyone waiting for the SP academy... but then again I'm a new part timer it's not my place to know much of the inner workings just yet :wink: 

Thanks again...

Mike


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

RPD931 said:


> Mike, How goes all on APD?
> 
> Watch out for dispatcher, soon to be Officer, Byron... crazy fella..lol
> 
> Just started working part-time again myself.. got appointed last week and started working this week.


Things are going well... I'm on the tail end of my mandatory in-house training and have been learning a lot from the full time Officers. Everyone I have met and worked with has been very professional and helpfull... and I'm enjoying every minute of it 

Ahhh yes Mr. Byron... I have met Mark on a few occassions now... I have not actually had the pleasure of working with him... but did hear he was set to start as P/T as well... so I'm sure I will be seeing more of him now.

Congrats on your new appointment.... What department? Weston?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Nope, Warren PD... lovin' every minute of it! Great group of guys from the Chief down! Busy little town too which is VERY nice :lol:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Congrats RPD. I wish you all the best. In the words of my pal MPD61-KNOW YOUR ROLE! And especially your place on the food chain. Good Luck and stay safe. 8)


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

In the additional words of MPD61........Way to go you stud. :lol:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

He has quite the repertoire of language skills,eh? You should hear him on the radio.... :lol:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

LOL.. thanks guys!! Yeah, it's been great so far... The guys are great, they treat everyone as equals, regardless if you're FT or PT, no restrictions, which is quite nice. Just trying to get used to the radio codes now... there are so many codes I can tell the dispatcher I did 5 things without saying an actual word.


----------



## MassAcademyXO (Jun 1, 2004)

Mike,

Not sure of how many Auxiliaries Officers Wayland was hiring, but I made the list. Just got my notification and cant wait to start! Congrats on your promotion and thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

MassAcademyXO

Congrats! W.A.P.D. is a GREAT stepping stone for an LE career. Having been from Natick, I have heard TONS of positive comments about Wayland Aux. and recently (back in March) I got the chance to meet a bunch of them at in-service, including Mike, and they're are really a good bunch of fun and sharp guys.. and girls. 

Watch out for the little short female, she APPEARS harmless but I got the feeling she could beat the snot out of ya if she had to.... I forgot her name, she was pretty cool though - might even be Mike's girlfriend for all I know.


----------



## MassAcademyXO (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks RPD931!

I'm really looking forward to the training. I'll heed the advice given earlier and keep my mouth shut and my ears open. Any thoughts or recommendations to prepare for the PT/Intermittent Academy? Good luck in Warren!


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Congrats MassAcademy!!! You will enjoy your experience with WAPD I guarentee it. As with any Aux program remember to respect your position and you will find the full-timers will respect and help you even more...  I had heard through the grapevine that they are bringing on 5-8 new people... Should be an exciting time for you...

RPD... lol... Too funny... when I read your post about the "Little short female" I just had to call her... lol... she appreciated the vote of brutal confidence  Her name is Alana... aux14 on here... and she can definitely handle herself  Don't go starting rumors though... although we're very good friends... I'm a married man


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> Don't go starting rumors though... _*although we're very good friends*_... I'm a married man


 Uh huh... LOL :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink:

"Alana"! that's right!! My kinda package... psst Mike!, can you help me get this ring off my left hand..damn it!

-Keith


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Congrats to Both RPD and MassAcademyXO,

Way to go............STUDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wink:


----------



## aux14 (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm a package, huh?! Hm...I think I'm going to have to monitor this thing more often... Apparently I have a reputation :wink:, and ya... you're right... I APPEAR harmless.... don't let the smile and stilettos fool ya...hehe  And as for the inferences about Mike and I...not nice! He's one of my best friends, and definately a good guy to have around... B: 

Congrats to the newbie... looking forward to meeting you! See you in August.

Respectfully,

Alana


----------



## MassAcademyXO (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks again,

Its thanks to people like you and Mike that have earned the respect that the Department has obtained. See you in August!


----------

